# egg help, I just don't know what Im doing wrong



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have read through several threads and I cant get it right still so I am starting a new one, But just so everyone knows I have read through threads already and I'm not just being lazy...

So I have had My citronella trio (1.2) lay several clutches of eggs for me. 
The first Clutch was discovered On 8/10, then 9/3, 9/9, 10/8 and then 10/13. there was another small clutch I found just before 10/8 but they were not pulled and they didn't make it either. I feed this trio every other to every two days usually dusted Hydei with Repashy calcium plus and thats it. all of my clutches have gone bad. the first 2 got moldy then I got some Methylene blue mixed it up and on the 10/8 clutch I surrounded the the eggs with it and had the same result. in reading through some of the threads I saw some people spray the eggs with the solution so I tried that on the last two clutches and well they look like they are going bad as well. the eggs were laid on a petri dish every time then pulled (except the one time) cleaned around the eggs (I have asked about this in another thread) and placed in an 8 oz container with a lid and sat at about 74-76 degrees. 

any advice is more than welcome I just don't know what I am doing wrong and at this point Im assuming its my error. I can provide pictures of the last 2 clutches since I still have them if anyone needs them. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Please do post pics. Maybe consider adding Repashy Vitamin A to their supplements.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

How old is this trio of frogs? Sometimes it does take them a little while to get it "right." You also may want to add in the Repashy Vit A once to twice a month. This can be a benefit to them and helps with problems in reproduction.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

The trio is about 18-19 months OOW as soon as I get home I will put up a pictures


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Also the repashy has Vit A so I didn't think I needed to add more


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you need more Repashy Vit A. Calcium plus has vitamin A in it but not enough. A lot of people here dust Calcium plus every feeding and Vit A once every other week or even once a month.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

But can Vit A be the only problem? I want to make sure that there is nothing else wrong


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Repashy Calcium Plus does have Vit A but it is recommended to supplement with additional Vit A when having breeding problems.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had same prob with my matecho trio. You should def buy vita A. I took mine a year to finally get it right after using vita A , 2x a month. Patience my friend , they will have a suprise for you soon enough .


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

While everyone likes to suggest vit A as the problem, there can be much more than just Vit A, it could be how you are handling them and caring for the eggs. I know I have killed off my share of eggs because of how I was handling/storing them. Once I realized what I was doing wrong the issue pretty much stopped and I was no longer getting moldy eggs. 

I think there is a lot more questions of how and pictures of egg handling/storing then just shot gunning out it's a Vit A problem, as that seems to be the go to answer any time anyone is having issues with breeding or eggs.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

As I stated before I think it might be something I might be doing as well, I'm not 100% sold on the only problem being Vit A


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

When i was having issues, when ever the water i was using would actually touch the eggs or gel they would mold over and die. I was using arrow head water. What I have done differerntly is that now I put the perti dish in a plastic size shoe box with about an inch of water in the bottom. I put the lid on and leave out at room temp. The humidity stays high enough the eggs dont dry out and havnt had an issue in mold in some time.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread may be of interest to you: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...publication-pdfs-carotenoids.html#post1564610


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I switched from petri dishes to sea grape leaves. They are hard, smooth, and last forever. 
I also stopped handling eggs at all. Now, I just keep multiple dishes and remove tadpoles after they are deposited. Lately, I'm emptying every dish daily. Try Letting the frogs care for the eggs and you remove the Tads. 








Samsung GS4


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

bsr8129 said:


> When i was having issues, when ever the water i was using would actually touch the eggs or gel they would mold over and die. I was using arrow head water. What I have done differerntly is that now I put the perti dish in a plastic size shoe box with about an inch of water in the bottom. I put the lid on and leave out at room temp. The humidity stays high enough the eggs dont dry out and havnt had an issue in mold in some time.


I could try that


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

so I finally got around to getting a picture up so here they are 

this is how I have them 









These are from 10/8









These are from 10/13


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just want to Bump this up


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok! IMO, having them in a petri dish and then in a closed container might be causing them to mold over. Maybe try the petri dish without enclosing it in anything else. They do need some air movement.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with frogface, lack of airflow could very well be your problem! IMO airflow is just as important as humidity.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I will try that, at this point I'll try anything... Thank you for the input it's much appreciated


----------

